# Problemas na instação rtl8139 não activa eth0

## |Vassago|

Ola...eu estou há mais de 10 horas a tentar que na cd-image do gentoo linux 1.4rc4 detecte a minha pcmcia conceptronic 10/100 TCL

Descobri que ela usa um chip Realtek portanto tenho em minha posse rtl8139.o mas quando faço:

 modprobe pcmcia_core 

 modprobe i82365

 modprobe ds

 cardmgr -m rtl8139.o

ele cria-me um tap0 em vez de um eth0 e preciso que o gentoo me detecte a ligação para fazer a minha instalação em stage 1

Ja ouvi falar em de por um modprobe i82365 por um modprobe yenta_socket mas não sei pq da-me erro

Ou seja resumindo o consigo por o linux a detectar a minha placa mas não consigo po-lo a activar-me como eth0 para eu fazer dhcpd eth0 e etc...

Sff respondam logo que puderem pois preciso de ter o linux gentoo instalado com urgencia optimizado apartir do stage1 pois é necessário para um esquema no meu curso de 3º ano do Instituto Superior Tecnico (IST) no ambito de Eng. Informatica e de Computadores

Obrigada pela vossa atenção

----------

## humpback

Para começar que portatil é ? Manda ai o resultado de um lspci.

Depois, faz uma cena, faz um dmesg ANTES de carregar modulos e depois de cada vez que carregas um vai correndo o dmesg para veres o que foi acontecendo (para veres se o hardware é detectado).

Em vez de correres aquele comando arranca mesmo o cardmgr ( /etc/init.d/pcmcia star) e depois coloca a placa na slot.

----------

## RoadRunner

eu tb tive esse problema num toshiba. Instalei depois a partir dum cd de red-hat =) Podes ver aqui como fiz.

----------

## |Vassago|

Kero agradecer os posts...fiz o k disses-te humpback ele detecta a minha placa como sempre mas não consigo fazer bringup ao eth0.

RoadRunner: Antes de eu tentar a tua "inovadora" tecnica de instalação acho que vou procurar o module yenta_socket pois acho que ele me pode resolver os meus problemas.

Entre tanto se tiverem mais ideias digam. sff

----------

## |Vassago|

RoadRunner podes me explicar melhor esse teu metodo eu tenho para aqui o Red Hat 8.0

1 - Faço Boot com o CD vou a tty2(segunda consola).

2- Configuro a minha placa

3 - E dps ?

Não te eskeças k não tenho nehum linux instalado e tenho e kero detectar a net pelo o cd-image do gentoo.

Logo que puderes responde thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Depois de teres a placa a funcionar é só prosseguir com o install guide normalmente. Só vais ter ums pequenos detalhes que são diferentes:

Para ires buscar o stage1(ou outro qualquer) à net, o cd de redhat que eu tinha não tinha nem lynx nem wget. só ftp normal. Assim tens que por ftp ir a um mirror qualquer de gentoo buscar o stage1.

O CD de redhat que tinha não tem bunzip, logo não podes descompactar o ficheiro stage. Mas uma vez que já tens rede a funcionar, envia o ficheiro para outro computador que possa descompactar o bunzip, ficando apenas o tar. Depois volta a enviar para o teu toshiba (eu usei scp nestes passos) e um .tar já dá para descompactar.

A partir daqui é o procedimento normal do install guide. Espero que ajude.

----------

## |Vassago|

Obrigada pela ajuda RoadRunner mas afinal descobri antes de ver o teu post que o rc4 tinha um MEGA BUG no pcmcia.

Então sakei o rc3 e fiz:

modprobe pcmcia_core

modprobe yenta_socket(não funcionava no rc4)

modprobe ds

Funcionou tudo k foi uma maravilhar...aliás neste momento em que escrevo a mensagem ele ja esta a fazer emerge system  :Razz: 

Obrigada a todos os  que me tentaram ajudar !

Gentoo aki estou eu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## humpback

 *|Vassago| wrote:*   

>  o rc4 tinha um MEGA BUG no pcmcia.
> 
> 

 

isto não é bem verdade.

Basicamente para o kernel 2.4 existem dois conjuntos de drivers para as controladoras pcmcia, os do kernel, e os do pcmcia-cs . Os do pcmcia-cs suportam muito mais placas, mas pelo que eu sei não suportam depois usar as rlt8139.

O rc3 pelos vistos tem pcmcia através dos drivers do kernel, o rc4 através do pcmcia-cs.

Logo, não é um bug, é um feature  :Smile: 

----------

## Palhoto

Pois, com o RC3 ja' funcionou.

Tenho um portatil Toshiba Satellite Pro 4280 com a "famosa" Conceptronic  10/100 TCL PCMCIA.

Obrigado Vassago (tb sou da LEIC).

----------

## |Vassago|

De nada Palhoto LEIC for ever  :Very Happy: 

----------

